# anyone met any famous people



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

met micheal jacksons sister latoya in barbados in 1997 although the b*tch never reccognized me,mad frankie frazier strangeways 1986 and last night peter andre he was doin a christmas advert for iceland in town took my daughter to see him or i wouldent have botherd lol ,although he was a really nice guy,any one else met any one in the limelight ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Once played lazer quest against the band KISS.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spent the day on the lash with George best in the chequers at Walton on the hill many years ago


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Used to work at a posh hotel in Cheshire so met loads of footballers that were around in the late 90's, whole England team including Becks who was a top bloke. Liam Gallagher and Patsy Kensit, all the top snooker players, Steve Davis probably one of the nicest blokes I met when I was there, proper sound and down to earth.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Use to deliver Tony Harts post, and Michael Burkes


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I met a few back in the 70's

Benny hill,Jack Smethurst,Rudolph Walker,Windsor davis,Leonard Rossiter ,Tommy cooper,a few I can't remember and I was at highbury 1979 when Pele made a personal appearance and ran around the stadium shaking hands (no fences back then) he took time to say hello to me and my best friend as we were on the front line.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I know a fair few and have met many especially lately. Roddy the guitarist from the specials, nick from bad manners, John Teflon the guy that designed all the ska man designs that feature on tons of album fronts such as the specials, madness etc. Recently met Winston Francis, and on fairly regular talking terms with well known bodybuilders, you tubers, bloody loads of people. Once you get to know them or talk with them for a while the fact that they are 'famous' means absolutely nothing and you see they really are just regular people.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I was on holiday with Dave Legeno and Chico (it's chico time) years back. Also had a strange night on the drink with the Stereophonics and Mark Morrison


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Grew up in the same village and Went to school with that chanelle hayes that was in big brother house and had a kid with jack tweed thats pretty much it.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Vetran...it takes a big man to admit he has a crush on Peter Andre.

Props.............. :whistling:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know a fair few and have met many especially lately. Roddy the guitarist from the specials, nick from bad manners, John Teflon the guy that designed all the ska man designs that feature on tons of album fronts such as the specials, madness etc. Recently met Winston Francis, and on fairly regular talking terms with well known bodybuilders, you tubers, bloody loads of people. Once you get to know them or talk with them for a while the fact that they are 'famous' means absolutely nothing and you see they really are just regular people.


Who?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Met Jimmy Carr after going to see one of his shows, he performs in my town every year so I'm gonna make a habit of seeing him every year.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeremy beedle (Dont laugh), Terry feelan in linikers bar in fuengirola. Dixie Carter, Met Noel Gallagher at the stones gig on NYE. and been out and about with the band Elbow.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

vetran said:


> mad frankie frazier strangeways 1986


Lol,

I didn't know you worked as a prison officer vet :innocent:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Grew up in the same village and Went to school with that chanelle hayes that was in big brother house and had a kid with jack tweed thats pretty much it.


That's scraping the bottom of the barrel mate.

I've met a couple of sportspeople (boxers) but wouldn't really consider them that famous.


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Met the chuckle brothers in the motorway services once.


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Also met phil Mitchell at truck fest lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Beyoncé and jermaine Jackson, both whilst I was in New York.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Shook hands with princess diana


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Played poker last night with the two Blackpool fc players, orialo? Brothers.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Lots, too many to remember listing though.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I've never met or seen anyone here would love to meet Sean lock or jon Richardson though


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ricky gervais jumped on the stationary bike next 2 me, did i give a fcuk? Naw

Cant stand when ppl shoot their load over so called famous ppl, they are just ppl


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Met David Beckham, michael watson, Mike Tyson, poured some.champagne for Phil from eastenders while he was working on getting 2 girls back.to his room, yes he did btw. Met Damon hill and nigel Mansel as well. Carton leach if you could call him a celeb, Frank Bruno probably a few more boxers I can't recall.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Samuel L Jackson briefly several years ago

Mel Gibson for a proper chat, many years ago

Spoke to Bill Murray briefly a couple of years ago

That's it as far as actually meeting but have seen many other big names


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

met wayne gretzky, Patrick roy and peter forsberg back when i was in a ice hockey tournament in russia when i was 17, dont think meeting any other famous people could top that for me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Danny2795 said:


> Met the chuckle brothers in the motorway services once.


3 way?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> I've never met or seen anyone here would love to meet Sean lock or jon Richardson though


Met Sean Lock on a tube in London. Unassuming bloke, nothing like I expected him to be.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

My daughter nearly knocked chubby brown off his feet when she was running riot at skegness pleasure beach a few weeks back, other then that, no one all that famous, barry chuckle if that counts :laugh:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

We're friends with Francoise Pascal.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Met Christiano Ronaldo at a water park in Dubai.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

chatted to andy carrol.in tesco the other day


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Purple Aki...he complimented me on my pec's...loved touching them too


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> I've never met or seen anyone here would love to meet Sean lock or jon Richardson though


I've met Richardson, nice man actually. Really mellow and down to earth


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> I've met Richardson, nice man actually. Really mellow and down to earth


That's how he seems would love to have a pint with him and tell him his cardigan is sh1t


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

The queen, David Cameron and prince charles


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I've done a few pub quizzes with Ian Beale off of Eastenders. Nice fella!


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

met jimmy saville when i was a kid (not srs)


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

years ago worked in security so met some

Christopher Patton- Bruce Willis, Sylvester Stallone, Steven Segal, Don Johnson, Jackie Chan -Phil Collins- sports Phil Taylor- Steve Collins- Frank Bruno - Herbie Hide- Martin johnson- Josh Kronfeld- Mark Ellis - Johna Lumu - Eric Rush - Rory Underwood, Lloyd Honneygan


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Trigger from fools and horses.

frank Zane and Bertill Fox.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

romper stomper said:


> years ago worked in security so met some
> 
> Christopher Patton- Bruce Willis, Sylvester Stallone, Steven Segal, Don Johnson, Jackie Chan -Phil Collins- sports Phil Taylor- Steve Collins- Frank Bruno - Herbie Hide- Martin johnson- Josh Kronfeld- Mark Ellis - Johna Lumu - Eric Rush - Rory Underwood, Lloyd Honneygan


Wow. WELL COOL.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Purple Aki...he complimented me on my pec's...loved touching them too


Purple Aki? Careful mate, you'll end up Sh1tting in a nappy.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Jordan whilst she was was doing a pantomime promo is Tesco


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember when I was a kid in a ferry to Ireland we met Giant Haystacks, was proper starstruck!

Sold a car to Daniel Aggar a few months ago but I didn't know who he was, just looked like a crackhead.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Shook hands with princess diana


did you leave her Grave the way you found it after?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Jordan whilst she was was doing a pantomime promo is Tesco


Signing her latest book..? 

Never been one to get wowed by 'celebrity' (whatever that's classed as nowadays). With the exception of a few faces, I'd walk right past without batting an eyelid. Did talk to Richard Branson a few years ago though after almost knocking into him, seriously nice bloke.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I walked passed the black guy from blue once.

That's it I couldn't tell you who anyone famous was tbh


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

A group of us walked past Angelina Jolie down Park Lane in London around 10 years ago. I told my mates that's Angelina and they all went nah it doesn't even look like her. So I turned around, walked back to her and asked if I could get a picture with her. Lol.

She was clearly annoyed that someone had recognised her... in London, but said yes in the end. My mate took a pic of us and it's been hanging on the bog door ever since.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

gearchange said:


> I met a few back in the 70's
> 
> Benny hill,Jack Smethurst,Rudolph Walker,Windsor davis,Leonard Rossiter ,Tommy cooper,a few I can't remember and I was at highbury 1979 when Pele made a personal appearance and ran around the stadium shaking hands (no fences back then) he took time to say hello to me and my best friend as we were on the front line.


I was seriously looking for Jimmy Saville in that list lol, Jim L fix it for you!! got p1ssed with Jonny Vegas on the Isle of Man, decent bloke....


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I have also met segals wife who was kelly le brock at the time - met and dropped champagne on Richard Branson


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Adz said:


> I remember when I was a kid in a ferry to Ireland we met Giant Haystacks, was proper starstruck!


I've met his nephew, Eorl Crabtree, who plays for Huddersfield Giants.

He's huge.

Also, ex-PM Harold Wilson and Phil Oakey from the Human League.

Was almost involved in a car crash with the Chuckle Brothers, I can still picture their shocked faces as brakes were slammed on :laugh:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Me and Lawrence Shaliegh


----------



## mac1nnes (Mar 26, 2014)

Met a few people through work

Cheryl Cole, Thiago Silva and Pat from Eastenders were my favourites! Also shook hands with Philip Green after he did a presentation when I was at college - he was actually alright!


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Met jimmy white in a petrol station, he was filling his Bentley up with the number plate CUE 8OY. nice guy actually. Also met chubby brown, he used to use the same sauna/jacuzzi as me


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Seen a good few soap stars before now in Blackpool syndicate night club.

My friend use to work at lytham St Annes golf club and when Bill Clinton and Kevin Spacey was in Blackpool, Bill handed the golf manager a real nice driver over which my mate then nicked only to hit golf balls with on the beach.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

I was an ice cream man when i got back from travelling, went to a cycling event and served Jeremy Clarkson an ice cream, he was well up his own ar$e

Worked in starbucks when i was in college, served Jessica Ennis and Kelly Holmes

Iwan Thomas came in to our school for a day once.

Met Graeme Le Saux at a football tournament


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Met white Dee in town.

And I seen that ginger kid that likes to do skids.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Just prince harry a few times, had to tell him to hurry up on the pec dec once, training in a group of 4 he was waiting ages to get my set done.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

me and my brother got ****faced with the leeds rhinos team after they won the 2007 grand final, that's about it, my biggest memory bout that night was standing next to Jamie peacock, Christ the mans absolute unit! all such nice guys though I was surprised. Rugby players aint that famous I know but for me it was a big deal with me being such a huge fan and that.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

freddee said:


> I was seriously looking for Jimmy Saville in that list lol, Jim L fix it for you!! got p1ssed with Jonny Vegas on the Isle of Man, decent bloke....


The main reason I did not see Saville was because he did not do his recordings at Teddington studios.My Dad was friends with Tommy Cooper and got tickets to most of the thames tv shows.

I met Jack and Rudolph when they were filming Love thy neighbour as it was at the end of my road.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> Met jimmy white in a petrol station, he was filling his Bentley up with the number plate CUE 8OY. nice guy actually. Also met chubby brown, he used to use the same sauna/jacuzzi as me


forgot met Steve Davis in Hk had a long chat - nice guy- also had a few drinks with chubby after one of his shows in Spain


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i wouldn't know who 99% of "famous" people were if they walked up to me and asked for directions so for all i know i might have actually met a few


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Met Steve Davis too but didn't really talk to him.

Met plenty of other professional musicians but not really famous.

Also an olympic archer but again not a household name.

Others I have bumped into but not spoken to, some real b-listers from years ago 

Su Pollard, Magenta deVine, Tommy Boyd, Nigel Kennedy, Richard Herring, Mark Nicholas, Biff Byford.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> years ago worked in security so met some
> 
> Christopher Patton- Bruce Willis, Sylvester Stallone, Steven Segal, Don Johnson, Jackie Chan -Phil Collins- sports Phil Taylor- Steve Collins- Frank Bruno - Herbie Hide- Martin johnson- Josh Kronfeld- Mark Ellis - Johna Lumu - Eric Rush - Rory Underwood, Lloyd Honneygan


Steven Segal ? you lucky git, would love to meet him


----------



## Ash1711 (Sep 4, 2013)

Shook hands with Derren Brown after one of his theatre performances. That's about it.


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to live next door to Michelle Keegan until about a year ago


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Went for a curry with Buster Blood vessel from Bad Manners.


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

had lunch with ian rush

met bob dylan

met the whole of ub40

met steve staunton

met jimmy white

met tommy tiernan


----------



## Ash1711 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pid said:


> I used to live next door to Michelle Keegan until about a year ago


Pics??

For proof, of course


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Trained at same gym as Howard Webb, also served dinner to Olly Murs. Then just loads of footy teams who stayed at the hotel.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used to write to Jonathan aitken when he was in jail and I was in jail! Only wrote for a laugh but he wrote back so carried on.

Also met Peter James. He's an author.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

MFM said:


> A group of us walked past Angelina Jolie down Park Lane in London around 10 years ago. I told my mates that's Angelina and they all went nah it doesn't even look like her. So I turned around, walked back to her and asked if I could get a picture with her. Lol.
> 
> She was clearly annoyed that someone had recognised her... in London, but said yes in the end. My mate took a pic of us and it's been hanging on the bog door ever since.


picofpicofangelinajolieornopicofangelinajolie


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Steven Segal ? you lucky git, would love to meet him


At the time he was very slim - always dressed in black - a nice guy - he went shopping once and spent 200,000 Hk dollars worth of Versace - we used to go into their hotel rooms when they went out for a snoop - Segal had an Indian style type headdress at the bottom of his bed on the floor with an arrangement with some beads and little leather pouches !!

Rather strange


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Met Didier Drogba when he was training in Shanghai.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

I met Dennis Irwin as a kid at a football tournament, Edwin VDS at hotel and saw Paul Scholes at the trafford centre.

I saw Rosie Webster with my girlfriend in a cafe quite recently too.

My mums friend is the mum of Scott Hogan the football player and Russell Watson was at a party I went to when I was little.

I think that is the limit of my foraying with the rich and the famous.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Met Gary Sinise on a USO tour, he was really cool. I used to be on MySpace waaaaay back in the day. Haad a randome friend on there I used to go back and fourht with daily. Didn't even know the guy but we would go back and fourth about everything. After like four years I relaized he was Doug Stanhope. Really funny guy.

Anybody met Billie Piper????

I would love - I say luv- to meet that gril.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> Met jimmy white in a petrol station, he was filling his Bentley up with the number plate CUE 8OY. nice guy actually. Also met chubby brown, he used to use the same sauna/jacuzzi as me


His aunt or someone lives near me.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Mike O'Hearn and Charles Glass in Golds gym


I hope you did the moral thing and call mike a dirty lying filt?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Assorted wrestlers and footballers, strangly lots of TV chefs too.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

andysutils said:


> *Jeremy beedle (Dont laugh), *Terry feelan in linikers bar in fuengirola. Dixie Carter, Met Noel Gallagher at the stones gig on NYE. and been out and about with the band Elbow.


Dont worry we never did.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Pid said:


> I used to live next door to Michelle Keegan until about a year ago


Cadishead/irlam??? I live near her parents house.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Seen the little girl from game of thrones a few times in my lunch times.

Tbh out of my dads old drinking mates kids ones a famous bmx rider. Another was a comedian I was the failure :-(

(Comparatively )


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I worked on film and met Penelope Cruz (who I also spoke to on the phone) Matthew mcconahey. Met Michael Einser the then head of the Disney Corporation.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Would moving to SF mean you bump into TV celebs all the time?


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

FixedMiXiN said:


> Does Dale Cregan and Vance Miller fall into the famous category?


No.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

Shawrie said:


> Cadishead/irlam??? I live near her parents house.


 Are you from Irlam mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I certainly did not!!! I did some pt's with him :lol:
> 
> To be fair he seemed a nice guy and his dog is awesome


Yeah they are all nice until they preach about how natural they are and never use drugs to help sell they suppliments and other related fitness products, so that impressionable people believe they can look like him without drugs


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

Snake oil salesman are vital to the intra-evolutionary progress of our species.

Big dick pill adverts and protein company sponsors are the lions near the watering hole ready to jump on and devour the stupid and unaware  .

By the way I saw you went vegan mate, how are you finding it? I was vegan for a few years.

I suggest you get down to the Unicorn cooperative in Manchester, Vegan supermarket, it is ****ing awesome for vegans.

I used to buy 5kg bags of pinto beans for like £3.00.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

I used to live on the street that Muhammad Ali grew up on (they changed the name to Muhammad Ali Boulevard). I met him a few times.

Also met the president of Iran once. 

I also went to school with Nicole Scherzinger.

One day you will all say "we were on the same forum as Lightning".


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

Lightning said:


> One day you will all say "we were on the same forum as Lightning".


So you're not the one from Gladiators then?


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

eatclean said:


> So you're not the one from Gladiators then?


I'm sorry but I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Lightning said:


> I used to live on the street that Muhammad Ali grew up on (they changed the name to Muhammad Ali Boulevard). I met him a few times.
> 
> Also met the president of Iran once.
> 
> ...


Missed out 'deranged gunman' there buddy


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Robbie said:


> I worked on film and met Penelope Cruz (who I also spoke to on the phone) Matthew mcconahey. Met Michael Einser the then head of the Disney Corporation.


Nice, I much prefer meeting head of businesses to celebs


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Normsky said:


> Are you from Irlam mate?


Cadishead at the moment pal!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Grew up with Robbie Williams,beat him up outside his nans when i was about 9 and ran off,got p1ssed up with him one xmas eve (92).

Phil Taylor,Adrian Lewis.

Train in same gym as Eddie Hall,spotted him a couple of times with some serious sh1t mg:

Bryan Robson

Anthrax

Purple Aki


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I met and worked out with Jean Claude Van Damme when he was filming in Hk , he was a great guy when starting out- met most of the cast of double impact over a period of 4 months - including Jeffery Lewis- and the beautiful Cory Everson - who was in fantastic shape and has beautiful eyes - her husband at the time Jeff Everson


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Met Chinese / American actress Joan Chen = she was staying in a hotel I was working at - dressed in her scruffs she looked like a maid !! a staff member told me who she was- when dressed up when looked great .Nice woman married to a brain surgeon whom I also met .Got the shock of my life once in the hotel lift - Blondie - aka Deborah Harry - first thing in the morning no make -up looked like my granny !!! that destroyed a few schoolboy dreams


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

pea head said:


> Grew up with Robbie Williams,beat him up outside his nans when i was about 9 and ran off,got p1ssed up with him one xmas eve (92).
> 
> Phil Taylor,Adrian Lewis.
> 
> ...


Lifestyle fitness or strength asylum?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Famous people... hmm i dont really care to meet any to be honest. I know loads want to meet me but meh..... im too famous in my own little world to bother with the A list ( i am A*)

Actually i would like to meet the queen- i think that is the only 'famous' person i would like to meet. Anyone got any hook ups? ( no joke)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Lifestyle fitness or strength asylum?


I train at SA buddy.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Inb4jimmysavilletouchedme


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> Train in same gym as Eddie Hall,spotted him a couple of times with some serious sh1t mg:


Tell us more...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Tell us more...


Like what ??


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> Like what ??


Like what was the serious sh1t you saw Eddie Hall with?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Like what was the serious sh1t you saw Eddie Hall with?


Asked me stand by him for a set of squats....8 20kg plates each side,got under it..ass to grass for a single,as i waited for him to rack it he did another 2 to the floor FFS.

Also spotted him for a single rep on flat bench.....6 plates a side clean

10 plates a side deadlift.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

pea head said:


> Asked me stand by him for a set of squats....8 20kg plates each side,got under it..ass to grass for a single,as i waited for him to rack it he did another 2 to the floor FFS.
> 
> Also spotted him for a single rep on flat bench.....6 plates a side clean
> 
> 10 plates a side deadlift.


Awesome watching him bench 4 plates a side like it's nothing


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Awesome watching him bench 4 plates a side like it's nothing


Yes,and i struggle leg press it now since op :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Robbie said:


> I worked on film and met Penelope Cruz


Is she as gorgeous in real life?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

MF88 said:


> Is she as gorgeous in real life?


More so


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Robbie said:


> More so


I love Spanish women, the most beautiful women on the planet.

My wife has got Spanish blood too


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Met Ray Winstone in Thailand after he'd finished Crystal skulls, he latched onto my group of friends, I asked for a photo but he asked me not to take one as he "wasn't supposed to be there". Anyway went out with him on a couple of nights, absolute legends, "Get your hand in your pocket you tight Cockney ****" and he did.

Steve Coppell, what a incredible, down to earth guy.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I just met Sophie Aldred (Ace from Doctor Who).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Danny Dyer


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

One of my best mates is hodor from game of thrones, actually went to see him DJ here in Melbourne on thursday there (cos I got him to put me and my cousins on the guest list, I wasnt paying lol)


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> One of my best mates is hodor from game of thrones, actually went to see him DJ here in Melbourne on thursday there (cos I got him to put me and my cousins on the guest list, I wasnt paying lol)


for real???


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Eusebio, Platini, Michael Johnson, Jonny Vegas, Bill Bailey, Ruud Gullit, Eddie Izzard, Craig Charles, Ken Dodd, Sea Sick Steve, John Barnes, Bill Shankley, Kenny Dalglish, Ian Rush, Dale Winton....

Frigging loads! Most through my work, it has its perks.


----------



## 2row (Sep 6, 2014)

I met Arnold Schwazenegger back when he was my governor in California! I was very young, had no idea the icon i was meeting i thought it was a boring school field trip! :cursing:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

just missed Peter Andre doing something in a wedding cake shop in our village, drove straight past, never twigged.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

i work on the side as a stage manager/sound engineer for my friend who runs a festival management company. Ive met many band members but no-body big time except Ice T.

ive met the wurzells..they actually drink water onstage and not cider.lol.

tekkers reminded me that ive also met all of Bad Manners and the Specials.

also status quo, UFO and whitesnake. My step dad was in a band in the 80's and toured with them, also met Bruce Dickinson.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> for real???


Yeah, he was the DJ in a club I done the door in back home for years, lived with him too for a few months when me and the ex broke up he offered me a place til I got something, great guy, camp as a row of tents tho


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Was in hospital when I was a kid and met Jimmy Saville.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> just missed Peter Andre doing something in a wedding cake shop in our village, drove straight past, never twigged.


How ****ing boring is that.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Was in hospital when I was a kid and met Jimmy Saville.


Did Jim fix it?


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

Met David Beckham in the Trafford Center. Also was in a lift with Ken Barlow and also stood behind Gale Platt in the post office que.

I also used to go to school with one of the lads out of the band The Coral but not seen him in years.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> met micheal jacksons sister latoya in barbados in 1997 although the b*tch never reccognized me,mad frankie frazier strangeways 1986 and last night peter andre he was doin a christmas advert for iceland in town took my daughter to see him or i wouldent have botherd lol ,although he was a really nice guy,any one else met any one in the limelight ?


Who gives a "****"?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> also status quo, UFO and whitesnake. My step dad was in a band in the 80's and toured with them, also met Bruce Dickinson.


nice, anyone I might have heard of?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> *Who gives a "****"?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> lol i noticed you were on form last night giving everyone sh*t


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I had dinner with John Travolta in his house in Ocala Florida


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> Yeah, he was the DJ in a club I done the door in back home for years, lived with him too for a few months when me and the ex broke up he offered me a place til I got something, great guy, camp as a row of tents tho


thats good mate, sounds like a top bloke too


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> thats good mate, sounds like a top bloke too


Yeah he is bud, reall good friend


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

Met Brian Blessed in Nepal as he was about to try (and unfortunately fail again) to conquer Everest. Great story teller though; had me in stitches

Others I've met:

Ken Dodd

Billy Connolly

Hugh Grant

Ray Winstone

Sean Long

Chris Ashton

Jonah Lomu


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Barry Sheene when I was a kid. Remember my mother going all weak at the knees and my father not being too pleased...lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Jimmy Saville, Rolf Harris and..... Cliff Richard!


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Someday.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

saxondale said:


> nice, anyone I might have heard of?


yea funnily enough he also toured with Saxon.

It was the NWOBHM scene..band was called stampede..they had stuff in charts and radio, but never made it big before he broke his leg quite badly on a night out on the **** with bruce.

The guitarist ( his son ) went on to play with phil lynot from thin lizzy and later gramd slam, phils side project


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

vetran said:


> met micheal jacksons sister latoya in barbados in 1997 although the b*tch never reccognized me,mad frankie frazier strangeways 1986 and last night peter andre he was doin a christmas advert for iceland in town took my daughter to see him or i wouldent have botherd lol ,although he was a really nice guy,any one else met any one in the limelight ?


Would love to meet old school gangsters like Frankie Frasier.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Davyy said:


> Would love to meet old school gangsters like Frankie Frasier.


Met some of these oldies being from south London and having relatives with their fingers in certain pies....true gents they didn't want a name they just became faces through their line of work


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Been in 10 downing st with tony Blair back in 2004.

Other than that les Dennis and Roy walker in Blackpool lol


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shaun84 said:


> Been in 10 downing st with tony Blair back in 2004.
> 
> Other than that les Dennis and Roy walker in Blackpool lol


Kill yourself now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've played tennis with Tim Henman and also sang with Michael Ball...ooo, and I said 'good morning' to Michael Caines. I think that's all...not very exciting!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FlashUK said:


> I also used to go to school with one of the lads out of the band The Coral but not seen him in years.


West Kirby?


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Did a days worth of security for Elijah Wood when he came to swansea to film for the Dylan Thomas film


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

In my first year of secondary school, we had art teacher called Mr Williams who had done some acting - he'd been in Z Cars and popped up in an episode of The Sweeny, which made him a bit of a hero. He used the name Welland, apparently because there was already an equity member called Colin Williams.

He left to work on some project or another - rumour had it he'd gone to Hollywood to work as a scriptwriter. The next time I saw him, he was on telly collecting an Oscar for writing Chariots of Fire.


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> West Kirby?


Meols Primary. I think he went to Hilbre High. I went to Caldy high school. It was Nick Power. I used to be good friends with his older brother Kev. Also met skelly the lead singer a few times but dont know him well. Used to see them about alot round hoylake but not seen them in a while. Last time i saw nick was in the local chippy in hoylake. ha ha.

Im guessing your from my neck of the woods then.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooo, and I met Michelle Mone last year.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Went to School with Kerry Katona..she was a few years above me though.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Cut Victor Meldrew's grass and did some weeding for him once. Lovely guy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FlashUK said:


> Meols Primary. I think he went to Hilbre High. I went to Caldy high school. It was Nick Power. I used to be good friends with his older brother Kev. Also met skelly the lead singer a few times but dont know him well. Used to see them about alot round hoylake but not seen them in a while. Last time i saw nick was in the local chippy in hoylake. ha ha.
> 
> Im guessing your from my neck of the woods then.


Birkenhead, lawlessness


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hera said:


> Ooo, and I met Michelle Mone last year.


She is delicious. What was she like in person?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dorian Yates/Kaz/Spike Milligan/Terry Wogan/Lenny Mclean/Frank Bruno/Nigel Ben(trained with his brother Danny for years)/Most old school heavy weights!/Shadow and Rhino from gladiators/Bertil Fox/many mare Tbh


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Dorian Yates/Kaz/Spike Milligan/Terry Wogan/Lenny Mclean/Frank Bruno/Nigel Ben(trained with his brother Danny for years)/Most old school heavy weights!/Shadow and Rhino from gladiators/Bertil Fox/many mare Tbh


Pretty impressive list T, what were Kaz, Nigel and Lenny like?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

My dad is John Boy Walton the darts player so met most of the other darts players.

Met Connor Cummins, John Mcguiness and Richard Quayle at NEC, got them all to sign my lid.

My missus's sister's uncle is Kevin Keegan (she has a different dad), not met him mind, i dont have any interest in football lol

Hate to say it but i went to school with Gareth Gates :/, he never had a stutter in school the lying **** lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> She is delicious. What was she like in person?


Very pleasant and down to earth. Perfect hair and make-up! :laugh: (probably something women notice more than men). She showed off her tummy after having dropped lots of weight.

I felt that she naturally had a presence of someone who knows they have earned their status; she knows she's worked damn hard to achieve.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Meet Penn and Teller in Vegas earlier this year.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Dorian Yates/Kaz/Spike Milligan/Terry Wogan/Lenny Mclean/Frank Bruno/Nigel Ben(trained with his brother Danny for years)/Most old school heavy weights!/Shadow and Rhino from gladiators/Bertil Fox/many mare Tbh


What was Spike like? I've read his books and letters, very funny 

I've met a few famous people but my best bragg is Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

vetran said:


> met micheal jacksons sister latoya in barbados in 1997 although the b*tch never reccognized me,mad frankie frazier strangeways 1986 and last night peter andre he was doin a christmas advert for iceland in town took my daughter to see him or i wouldent have botherd lol ,although he was a really nice guy,any one else met any one in the limelight ?


Mad frankie Frazier, a proper criminal :thumbup1:

Not like today.

And he's still kicking around in Peckham.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Pretty impressive list T, what were Kaz, Nigel and Lenny like?


Mate ,it's my age pmsl...Kaz had a hand shake like a bunch of banana's and gave me a Kaz Gym sweat shirt i had for years,awesome man.

Ben ,well ,just what you see really,but his brother is a gem.

Lenny was a 'proper fella'in all meanings of the word,respect given to everybody by him and to him by everybody,he also had hands like dustbins,but a great man,though underneath you could feel the rage that drove his wins,always haunting him...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> What was Spike like? I've read his books and letters, very funny
> 
> I've met a few famous people but my best bragg is Buzz Aldrin.


A fooking hoot per second mate,though it was like talking to a man who already knew what you were going to say next,if that makes sense...an incredible feeling of his high Iq at all times..


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

This won't be easy and in no particular order:

Björn Borg, Martin Dahlin, Thomas Brolin, Sven Göran Eriksson, all Of Englands fotboll team players, Mangers and straff for The 2006 WC during their preparations at the Grove Resort in Watford over 3 days, Chelsea FC players and staff including Abramovich 2008-2010 at their training ground in Cobham (over 4 visits), Giorgio Armani several times both in the UK and in Italy, Robert De Niro, Richard Gere, Tina Turner, Lakhsmi Mittal (Steel Tycooon)several times, Nick Faldo, Roger Moore, Boris Becker, Strong man Magnus Samuelsson, DJ David Morales, Noel Gallagher, Liam Gallagher, Harvey Keitel, Sir Alan Sugar, Dr Alban, Stakka Bo, Lady Helen Taylor, Jose Mourinho, 50 Cent, Samuel L Jackson (twice), Lord Mandhelson, several members of the Saudi royal family who you do not speak to by name, Benny Andersson of ABBA, Bjorn Ulaveus of ABBA and a few more which I can't remember right this minute.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Cojocaru said:


> Mad frankie Frazier, a proper criminal :thumbup1:
> 
> Not like today.
> 
> And he's still kicking around in Peckham.


true, todays criminals dont get caught or write books about it lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Was dancing with Kell Brook last night in a club, having a proper skank haha..


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

geezuz said:


> This won't be easy and in no particular order:
> 
> Björn Borg, Martin Dahlin, Thomas Brolin, Sven Göran Eriksson, all Of Englands fotboll team players, Mangers and straff for The 2006 WC during their preparations at the Grove Resort in Watford over 3 days, Chelsea FC players and staff including Abramovich 2008-2010 at their training ground in Cobham (over 4 visits), Giorgio Armani several times both in the UK and in Italy, Robert De Niro, Richard Gere, Tina Turner, Lakhsmi Mittal (Steel Tycooon)several times, Nick Faldo, Roger Moore, Boris Becker, Strong man Magnus Samuelsson, DJ David Morales, Noel Gallagher, Liam Gallagher, Harvey Keitel, Sir Alan Sugar, Dr Alban, Stakka Bo, Lady Helen Taylor, Jose Mourinho, 50 Cent, Samuel L Jackson (twice), Lord Mandhelson, several members of the Saudi royal family who you do not speak to by name, Benny Andersson of ABBA, Bjorn Ulaveus of ABBA and a few more which I can't remember right this minute.


....and Pierce Brosnan...


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

JCVD


----------



## Nicked (Jun 11, 2011)

Topped off a very drunken night in LA by meeting Ron Jeremy..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

geezuz said:


> ....and Pierce Brosnan...


delivery driver for DHL?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Met Johnny Vegas, had a game of pool with him, he was terrible.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

the bird who won last years great british bake off, well I would have met her but I was stood outside with the dog.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Also met Engelbert Humperdinck at a service station on the M6, he was buying a burrito.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Purple Aki...he complimented me on my pec's...loved touching them too


lol just read up on this guy

"Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"

wut??... lol he didnt really meet u did he?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mainly music stars back in my security days in Mayfair. But a few others also:

Tinie tempah

Coolio

JLS

sean kingston

chase and status (awesome to listen to these guys DJ live)

Ne-yo

Flo-rida

Duffy

Professor green

Ed sheeran

Im assuming the "younger" generation on the forum would of heard of most of these haha!

Also a few of the arsanal and chelsea football team. James Caan from dragons den and davina Mcall. Danny dyer. Theres a few more but I cant remember


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Ragingagain said:


> lol just read up on this guy
> 
> "Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"
> 
> wut??... lol he didnt really meet u did he?


Pop or slash, mate?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

geezuz said:


> This won't be easy and in no particular order:
> 
> Björn Borg, Martin Dahlin, Thomas Brolin, Sven Göran Eriksson, all Of Englands fotboll team players, Mangers and straff for The 2006 WC during their preparations at the Grove Resort in Watford over 3 days, Chelsea FC players and staff including Abramovich 2008-2010 at their training ground in Cobham (over 4 visits), Giorgio Armani several times both in the UK and in Italy, Robert De Niro, Richard Gere, Tina Turner, Lakhsmi Mittal (Steel Tycooon)several times, Nick Faldo, Roger Moore, Boris Becker, Strong man Magnus Samuelsson, DJ David Morales, Noel Gallagher, Liam Gallagher, Harvey Keitel, Sir Alan Sugar, Dr Alban, Stakka Bo, Lady Helen Taylor, Jose Mourinho, 50 Cent, Samuel L Jackson (twice), Lord Mandhelson, several members of the Saudi royal family who you do not speak to by name, Benny Andersson of ABBA, Bjorn Ulaveus of ABBA and a few more which I can't remember right this minute.


are you some business tycoon?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

saxondale said:


> delivery driver for DHL?


No mate my job is in luxury goods.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Ragingagain said:


> are you some business tycoon?


Hahaha I wish, I have been very privileged having worked with perhaps the most famous designer in history since 2003.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ragingagain said:


> lol just read up on this guy
> 
> "Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"
> 
> wut??... lol he didnt really meet u did he?


no, but saw him a few times when I lived in Liverpool....man's huge


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone met big ronnie Coleman on here?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

barsnack said:


> no, but saw him a few times when I lived in Liverpool....man's huge


Lol mentioned it to my mate. He saw him talking to lads in Manchester about how big their arms are.... #creepy


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Saw mince meat off coronation st on Saturday in haslingden Tesco. Didn't speak though, he looked proper nervous.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Met Rustie Lee once. Thought it was @Breda In drag.


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mark Fowler at a grand opening of the local Kwik Save. highlight of my life and I've still got his treasured autograph.


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Cadishead/irlam??? I live near her parents house.


Irlam, on Sandywarps


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

vetran said:


> met micheal jacksons sister latoya in barbados in 1997 although the b*tch never reccognized me,mad frankie frazier strangeways 1986 and last night peter andre he was doin a christmas advert for iceland in town took my daughter to see him or i wouldent have botherd lol ,although he was a really nice guy,any one else met any one in the limelight ?


how did you end up in strangeways? Visiting or staying ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

geezuz said:


> Anyone met big ronnie Coleman on here?


yes a few times. Swear the guy has a form of torretes, just blurts **** out


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I met Dappy once. Dat boy is in rude health man.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Linford Christie, Colin Jackson and John Regis..... When i was a sprinter...


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Meet Ellen MacArthur at a rave. Thing is, I was tripping really hard. So I assumed she was a 12 year old boy (to be fair not an unreasonable ussumption in a dark room?) And went marching over/waddling in a zigzag fashion 'what are you doing here you shouldn't be here at all you should go home' etc. Pure bollovks as you do. She just smiled and said why shouldn't I? At this point it clicked that he was actually a she, and rather an attractive and surprisingly non ****ed off one at that, so I apologised profusely and said I thought she was something else entirely. And then retreated really quickly.

At this ooint I still had no idea who she was.

A few days later I was watching a top gear repeat on channel dave (yes I know what a chav) and who was the special guest? **** very familiar, very embarrassing. What a mong.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

met British bulldog at my local gym. He was training back, got few pics. poor guys dead now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Was doing security at Royal Ascot years ago with some dodgy security firm of big thugs lol and met Vinnie Jones,Lennox Lewis,the Queen Mother and Alan Davies haha


----------

